# Seeking Pro Plan alternatives



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Our GR is now over 2 years old. She has been on Purina Pro Plan sensitive skin/stomach for better part of that. However, recently she has been not tolerating it as much. I wanted to get people's opinions on which brand they feed their dog.

We have tried *numerous* brands before settling down on Purina pro plan. However, the last batch just didn't work well with her. Needless to say, we have contacted the supplier who have been very good with processing our return.

Our dog's stomach is particularly sensitive. Any similar dog's owners if they could chime in, I would appreciate it. We would love to get a small batch to try new dry food out before settling down on one. But I would like to get some opinions than randomly buying something from pet store.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Although I use boys do not have sensitive stomachs we have been feeding them both Orijen 6 fish dog food. They love it and I feel good about the ingredients.

And welcome.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi! Our goldens have not had stomach issues, but Twinkie (our 10 month, 30 lb mixed breed), had awful issues. Vet put her on meds, but concluded it was probably food allergies. She's now on Natural Balance Chicken & Sweet Potato and she's pooping and feeling fine! Agnes


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments so far.
I updated the title to reflect precisely what I am seeking opinions for.
Its too bad that they decided to change the formula -- we were otherwise very happy with pro plan.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Which PPP SSS formula are you feeding your girl-the lamb or salmon?

I've been feeding my guys the Salmon one for over five years and they've done really great on it-both have sensitive stomachs.


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Which PPP SSS formula are you feeding your girl-the lamb or salmon?
> 
> I've been feeding my guys the Salmon one for over five years and they've done really great on it-both have sensitive stomachs.


Salmon, been feeding her for over a year now. I did not even know there were two flavors for SSS.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

nazgul said:


> Salmon, been feeding her for over a year now. I did not even know there were two flavors for SSS.


I didn't either, I was on PPP's website recently and saw the lamb formula, no idea how long it's been available. 

Sorry to hear the salmon formula is not working for you, my guys have done really great on it. If the time ever comes when it no longer works, then I will make a switch.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Has the intestinal distress been cleared up with the vet? Prescription for flagyl on hand? 

Also - did you get the food from a petstore? Or is there a chance you got a bad batch of food? Or bad bag? 

Those are the first things I would make sure of before exploring other foods. 

My goldens have cast iron stomachs so it really doesn't matter what I feed them and I don't even bother "weaning" them onto anything because it doesn't matter... but if it helps... and I would not attempt a switch without really making sure your dog is "back to normal" and feeling better. 

Nutro Ulta, Nutrisource, Nulo (salmon), Go - these are all foods that I've been able to feed our collie on a very limited basis without any upsets (he mainly does eat a prescription food though). Currently I feed the goldens 50/50 Nulo (salmon) and Go (either Sensitive/Shine Duck or Turkey). 

Taste of the Wild and Earthborn work fine as well... 

Merrick is another - except I wouldn't bother because their food is so expensive. 

My guys have also had PP Performance without any problems. I've never done their sensitive formulas, but I know people who feed all their dogs the stuff without any issue.


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

nazgul said:


> We would love to get a small batch to try new dry food out before settling down on one. But I would like to get some opinions than randomly buying something from pet store.


Bob is a super sensitive stomach guy. Catch is any transition needs to be done over four weeks:
Week 1: 1 part new to 3 parts old
Week 2: 1 part new to 1 part old
Week 3: 3 parts new to 1 part old
Week 4: New dog food.

For him any change in food, upset stomach for a few days so we always have to mix it. 

I personally like the Kirkland (Costco) dog foods.

As to finding "what is really the best" I like this web site as it based on one person who wanted the best for their dog and doesn't seem to be anything else:
Meet The Team Behind Dog Food Insider Reviews - Dog Food Insider


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Megora said:


> Has the intestinal distress been cleared up with the vet? Prescription for flagyl on hand?
> 
> Also - did you get the food from a petstore? Or is there a chance you got a bad batch of food? Or bad bag?
> 
> ...


We got it from chewy.com. We usually buy it from amazon. I imagined that changes in ingredients made the difference. We do not have flagyl at hand, we did not get it from vet (it didn't come up).


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

After getting the new pup researching foods became necessary. I used to feed Nutro Lamb & Rice but they changed the formula... nothing worse than have two goldens with pudding pooh. 

Turns out the Merrick I used to feed my last dog has been purchased by Purina. Taste of the Wild is made from Diamond foods and has many, many recalls. Diamond foods also makes 4health, kirkland (Costco) and under their own label Diamond. 

As much as I have never liked Blue Buffalo as it usually causes loose stools, the Blue Wilderness Salmon seems to be working well for my girls. I have also noticed the Rachel Ray GRAIN FREE has good ratings, similar indg. as the Blue and is readily available at Walmart. The Grain Free doesn't contain cranberry and with the UTI problem we are having that was important to me.


----------



## philovance (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had the best digestive results from Pro Plan Sport Performance of any dry food I've ever fed but if I needed an alternative I'd try Victor (a little cheaper than PP) or Dr. Tim's (a little more $). The reason being that people I trust (hunters and others with very active dogs) get good results with them and they are very ungimmicky in their formulation. Neither food has ever had a recall and both companies are very responsive to questions and concerns. In your case I would contact them for advice before trying one of their diets.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I feed my puppy Fromm Surf and Turf, which she loves, but it might be too much for dogs with sensitive stomachs. They do have some more limited type foods. They have never had a recall on their dry dog food, although they did recently have a recall on some wet dog food. 

Natural balance has limited ingredient diets, and Acana singles are also great.


----------

